# IBS or Uterine Fibroids?



## Gaseous One

Hi,

I'm having a lot of trouble figuring out if my current problem is due to IBS--which I definitely have, or uterine fibroids--which I also definitely have. Maybe someone here has had a similar problem and can shed some light.

It's confusing because I've had IBS for many many years and was asymptomatic for very long stretches. I also have a big uterine fibroid (5 inches) and some smaller ones, which were also asymptomatic. However, I only recently discovered how big the fibroid was on an ultrasound, and perhaps that freaked me out, and either made my IBS worse from stress, or simply picturing such a mass in me is making me feel crowded down there, bloated and uncomfortable.

For sure, all my pants are tight in the waist, and I haven't gained weight.

To clarify, I'm not in acute pain, or really any pain. I'm very bloated (almost all the time) highly uncomfortable, and have that IBS thing where you feel like you need to have a BM when you don't. Passing gas brings relief, but much of the time it's trapped. That's why I'm thinking fibroid, perhaps pressing on the GI tract or rectum. In the past in my IBS attacks I never had this much trapped gas, and they were very short-lived (this has lasted three months now).

It's very confusing because my GP (who knows dick-all) says it's not the fibroid causing the IBS symptoms; and I was recently scoped (routine) and the proctologist said "not the fibroid."

I've made some dietary adjustments and that helps, but I'm not returning to normal. I also feel my typical IBS sensitivity to acidic foods. Yet I can't help thinking having something the size of a grapefruit in my lower abdomen is interfering with digestion. How can it not? I'd like to talk to an Ob/gyn (I had a hysteroscopy and endometrial ablation done six years ago (for heavy bleeding) but my GP won't give me a referral, because she thinks the fibroid is asymptomatic. This GP is also exacerbating my IBS with the irritation she causes. But here in Toronto, near impossible to find a new GP.

I''d really like to know if the fibroid's involved, because then I might try to treat it, rather than focus exclusively on IBS measures, which don't seem to be solving it, as they did in the past.

This current bout is very different from my IBS in the past--which was more diarhea (this one is almost constipated) very short-lived, and always cured by elimination of trigger foods.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## BQ

I would demand .. not ask.. for a referral to a Gyn. You should be seen by one as you have a fibroid. That is NOT your GP's area of expertise.. you need a specialist and the referral is necessary. Be persistent and don't take no for an answer. Bring your films to the Gyn and see what their opinion is regarding the fibroid.

I know having IBS makes it easy for Dr's to chalk everything up to IBS. But IBS simply isn't the culprit 100% of the time.. so other things need to be investigated and those investigations can demand a specialist at times and IMHO... this is one of those times.


----------



## Gaseous One

Thanks BQ. My doctor is very controlling and really a problem for me. However, when my great previous GP retired it took me ages to find this one, and I'm in no mood to look again now. So I'm kind of stuck with her for awhile. The situation in Toronto with GPs is dire.

I thought of insisting on seeing the Ob/gyn, but that means another long wait (two hours!) at my GPs to be potentially refused, then I'm really angry and that irritates my IBS. See the dilemna? So in the meanwhile, through having two shiatsu treatments, making some dietary adjustments, going for as many walks as possible, doing more yoga, eating less and not drinking wine, I'm finally pretty much out of this bout of IBS. I think if it was the fibroid I wouldn't be out of it. I do think the fibroid is probably having some impact on my gut though, but for now I feel OK. I pretty much know the only real treatment for a fibroid this big is a hysterectomy, and I am nowhere near wanting that. I'm also 53 and not menopausal and once that starts, fibroids shrink, so with any luck ...

In general, my health is better when I stay away from doctors. I got IBS originally right after getting White coat hypertension, which caused a great deal of worry, and also a pointless diet that messed up my digestion.


----------



## tinh

That is awful.

Fibroids and "stick" to the bowel and cause problems. They can put pressure on the bowel.

I know it's difficult to get some doctors to listen but GPs are general doctors and not specialists and I would press for a referral.


----------



## BQ

Great that your symptoms are waning.... but>>>

Yeah I would still press for a referral too. You have something growing that shouldn't be. It would ease my mind to have a specialist looking at a growth and not just a GP. There is a reason they want those things out of people. I would try to get a referral.


----------



## Gaseous One

Sorry, I feel people are misunderstanding my question here. I just wanted to know from anyone else who had fibroids if they were causing IBS-like symptoms.

I've had this fibroid for ages--it's definitely a fibroid, confirmed on ultrasound, saw an ob'gyn six years ago, had the fibroid then.

It's a drag my GP doesn't want to give the referral but I do know the next steps and I already know I'm not interested, as I am now feeling absolutely fine, and if the fibroid was causing my symptoms, that would not be the case--as it is still there.

So rather than keep soliciting advice to go see the specialist, I would like to restate, that I'm now feeling fine, and not seeking replies UNLESS someone had a fibroid that was later confirmed to be causing IBS-like symptoms.

Thanks.


----------



## BQ

Apparently one can have GI symptoms with fibroids according to this article I just quickly found:

http://www.everydayhealth.com/womens-health/fibroid-pain-effects.aspx

Try googling if you do not get many replies here????


----------



## JTWinterz

Gaseous One said:


> Sorry, I feel people are misunderstanding my question here. I just wanted to know from anyone else who had fibroids if they were causing IBS-like symptoms.
> 
> I've had this fibroid for ages--it's definitely a fibroid, confirmed on ultrasound, saw an ob'gyn six years ago, had the fibroid then.
> 
> It's a drag my GP doesn't want to give the referral but I do know the next steps and I already know I'm not interested, as I am now feeling absolutely fine, and if the fibroid was causing my symptoms, that would not be the case--as it is still there.
> 
> So rather than keep soliciting advice to go see the specialist, I would like to restate, that I'm now feeling fine, and not seeking replies UNLESS someone had a fibroid that was later confirmed to be causing IBS-like symptoms.
> 
> Thanks.


Fibroids do not cause IBS symptoms. I experienced this a few years back. You can clear this up very easily by reading my blog "No More Suffering Finally! at JTWinterz's blog and email me at [email protected] for a more detailed conversation on the matter. If you have interest with clearing this up. Everything is connected to some degree or other in the body to each other. But IBS and fibroid's are separate and individual. Now having said that you can eliminate both issues easily even at the same time, with a safe, healthy, non-invasive method. Contact me and discover how. Love and respect for your health challenges! JTW


----------



## lustijusti

Hi Gaseous One,

I had a hysterectomy 5 weeks ago. History of lifetime FODMAPs intolerance (same as Dad) with gradual onset IBS 10 years ago at a stressful time of my life. It came on at night, then during day, then every 4 hours night and day, gradually worsening, leading to severe pain and vomiting by about 5 years into it. Once I sorted out my diet (I didn't know I was FODMAPs intolerant until 2006-7 but once I worked it out I realised I'd been intolerant all my life, just no pain with it) I only got IBS badly during the oestrogenic phase of my cycle (d7-14). It responded really well to Voltaren (very unusual). The next part of my history led me to the conclusion that my retroverted uterus and fibroid had led to these unusual manifestations of IBS.

I had a retroverted uterus and have had worsening periods since about 2005-6, very very heavy (~300mL per period as I used a Diva cup), went through a super tampon in an hour at the peak of a period which forced me into using a Diva cup as it has a greater holding capacity than any tampon. It took me 5 years to get my bleeding investigated (I do a great ostrich impression) and when I did they found a fibroid and kidney cancer, so all energy went into getting rid of the cancer. I then had a Mirena put in and that helped reduce the severity of the bleeding but I ended up bleeding at least half of my cycle. I ended up on a strong progesterone tablet as well as the Mirena, which helped, and then had a hysterectomy. When I went through my preop round of specialists I quickly came to the conclusion that my severely retroverted uterus with a top-heavy fibroid of 6cm could well be leaning on my bowel +/- my vagus nerve. The fibroid grows more in the oestrogenic phase of the cycle and maybe that's why I responded so well to Voltaren. I am highly suspicious that the gradually progressive nature of my IBS was due to the gradual progression of the fibroid. I had no IBS in d7-14 of this first cycle post op but I'm still recovering so I haven't drawn full conclusions yet. If I don't get any pain on my next cycle I will be more sure of the picture that I've put together for myself.


----------



## Bastet73

lustijusti, I'm curious how things have been for you since the hysterectomy. I have a 6cm subserosal fibroid currently - it started out at 5cm six months ago, and some intramural ones. The subserosal one is on my left side and I notice that the two days before my period and the two to three days during my period my IBS worsens and there is much pain in the lower left abdomen. I also have pain in the same area when passing stool. I've brought it up with by gastro doc as to whether the fibroids, especially the subserosal one, could be pressing on the bowel. She told me she didn't think so, and really doesn't seem to want to even consider it. I've discussed with my GYN about having a hysterectomy to solve the issue with the fibroids and the pain that goes with them during my cycle. I too have been following a FODMAP diet and have seen improvement in my bowel (outside of the pain as noted above), except when my cycle starts up.


----------



## Finn5814

I am just starting my journey to figure out the exact same thing! My GP has never bothered to take any intrest in my IBS and my GI said that for now I just need to focus on diet and exercise for a few months and if I see no improvement we will go from there. However my OBGYN sent me for a sonogram since we are having a hard time conceiving and they found a large fibroid sitting directly on my uterus which the tech said can lead to other organs being pushed on and in turn causing other issues. I am still waiting to review the results with my OBGYN but I plan to bring this up with my GI as well once I do and I will be happy to let you know what I come up with!


----------



## lustijusti

Hi Bastet73, my life has been so different since my hysterectomy. I definitely had two syndromes masquerading as one - fibroid pain and FODMAPs with IBS. Now I only have FODMAPs to negotiate and I don't get pain with it, unless I am REALLY REALLY bad eating everything I want for a day and even then it's never as bad as the old days. I can't believe I lived with such severe pain, I really was bad and no doctor made the association. By the time I figured it out I thought it was almost worth having a hysterectomy just to try getting rid of the fibroid pain and IBS. Luckily I really did need a hysterectomy or I would probably never have got the balls to have the surgery otherwise but it has revolutionised my life. My overall health is so much better too as I'm not living with chronic pain anymore. I have taken all this time to fully recover (8 months), my strength is fully back in my abs, my immune system is good, I've lost a bit of weight because I'm not tired and stressed all the time. This is a decision you'll need to make as I don't think doctors have enough information to really recommend a hysterectomy for a non-uterine reason, but otherwise you are waiting till menopause for them to shrink and then you'll find out. I think when you have multiple fibroids that I presume are causing bleeding (yours is growing much faster than mine did), and if you don't need your uterus anymore then it's actually not a difficult decision. Your iron levels will improve too.


----------



## jilliantodd

Uterine fibroids are benign tumors that originate in the uterus and are usually round or semi-round in shape. The most common symptom of a uterine fibroid is abnormal vaginal bleeding. Other symptoms include pressure, pelvic pain, pressure on the bladder, or pain during a bowel movement. Treatment options vary from surgery to medication.


----------



## pablodog

I have had IBS-D since age 25, and was diagnosed with fibroids at age 30. The fibroids slowly grew in my 30's (and during two pregnancies) and grew more into my 40's. My IBS was pretty mild these past ten or so years. Then last November, I started experiencing abdominal pain and bloating (upper right side). Had ultrasound and upper GI, which showed all GI organs looked okay... but my fibroid uterus had grown to the size of a watermelon.

In January, at the age of 45, I had a total abdominal hysterectomy. I really hoped my GI symptoms would be "cured", thinking the uterus was probably pressing on my colon and organs, but now, eight weeks out, I still feel bloated, and now the pain is on my left side, like a stitch on my left side, especially when I sit down. LOTS of trapped gas and gas in general. (My husband says I now fart constantly in my sleep- how charming!) I guess my internal organs could still be healing, but I so hoped the fibroids were the problem.

Despite this, the surgery itself went fine, despite the fact I had to have a large vertical incision and therefore a longer recovery. I hope in a few more weeks I feel better.


----------



## lustijusti

Hi Pablodog,
Sorry to hear you are still having problems. The fact that you had IBS-D before your fibroids came along is a telling sign and it may be that you won't be able to resolve that from having your hysterectomy. But keep in mind that you have had years of 'ill health' from your fibroid, and your body is now rid of that and settling into a new status quo. You will have had a lot of anaesthetic drugs and possibly pain killers too, and your abdomen now has all that room and something has to 'give'. You could go back to basics, check your diet again, do you control for FODMAPs? do you take a good probiotic? Do you benefit from fibre supplements? It sounds like the bacteria in your gut are having a field day and need to be rebalanced somehow, by diet and probiotics usually.

But give yourself a break and give yourself time to heal. Two months post op isn't actually that long :0)


----------

